# search for the better Sire



## KSVizsla (Jul 22, 2012)

Crimson's Twenty Gauge Ruger or Lundy's Red Bull.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

At some point, I suggest getting out from behind the keyboard.
Find some offspring of both. Go meet them. See their temperments, see their field application - is it what *you* like? Is that what *you* are looking for in your next dog? 

Or you can be like most people and goo-gah at titles. (Not that they don't hold some importance, but breeding to titles alone is just lazy breeding) That would be your answer.

Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Depending on where you live the trials and hunt test will be starting soon, or they already have.
Look up some and go out and see some dogs run.
Meet some of the breeders/trainers. 
Watch their offspring run in derbys.
Watch and listen more than you talk.

If the only thing you want is to put titles on the pup you get. Then find a good trainer and give them your money. Let them pick, train and raise it. You show up and watch it run. If that pup doesn't work out they will find a new owner for it, and find you a new pup. 
Is the puppy your wanting to purchase just an ego trip, or is it going to be your hunting partner?


----------



## KSVizsla (Jul 22, 2012)

Ken we have been visiting with people on the phone and in person. Texas Red no not an ego trip at all. From most of the people that I have talked with it seems that you want a pup that comes from a proven bloodline and from a breeder that is doing the right thing with their program. I am sure I will be happy with any Vizslas that I choose as I am looking for a hunting/family dog not a field trial or show dog.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I was just asking because Ive seen people that only want a dog to brag about. Then their are people that truly love the breed but don't have all the tools to train, and need a trainer. I like to train myself but do have to rely on a trainer too. Self trained has been slower. If titles were first on my list I wouldn't hesitate to to let someone else train and handle the dog.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would never play search for a better shire.
A lot of owners love their dogs and it would be like posting up their kids names. Then naming other kids you think or better. There is no way to not offend someone.

Kye is my daughters dogs grand shire.
The main reason this bloodline was picked for her is the very sweet temperament that he has, and passes on. The shire and the bitch carry it to. Fit the breeding and the pup with the owner and everyone is happy.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Are you going to hunt the dog alot? What kind of terrain do you plan to hunt? What kind of birds will you be hunting? I think that is what you should be discussing with potential breeders. Or if you plan to FT the dog then I would think that the events you will be competing in would be a good place to start. I think if your looking for a real field trial type dog. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. There is a diffrence between Field Trial dogs and Hunt test dogs. Perhapse someone on this board could give some more on the topic. My understanding is events like American field Horse back field trials require a much more intense dog then most could handel. Not to say that just because the Sire has A FT title that the pairing would not make a great foot hunting hunt test family dog. But if your looking for a true Field trial dog more power to you.


----------



## KSVizsla (Jul 22, 2012)

I would like a Vizslas that is a great hunting do, a go getter one that gets excited just by the mention of the word or the sight of a gun. A dog that retrieves well, doesn't give up on finding a downed bird. A dog that honors points. A jogging companion. Most of all an awesome family member to be shared with my wife, 6 year old daughter, 4 year old son and I.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

KS all of my V's came from meeting them in the field - not trials but true hunting - at the least it's a crap shoot - a breeder that goes for the hunting side of the breed just reduces the odds of getting a dud - in the end it's all up 2u or your trainer - never met a V that did not hunt if started early - thats 10 - 12 weeks old


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I think most good pedigrees will give you exactly what your looking for. If it was me. I have 2 kids 4yrs & 6yrs work full time and so does the wife. I wanted a good foot hunting dog that would live in the house and be capabule of turning the drive off siting and playing with my young kids. A dog that could get out with me in the field daily for about 45min off leash come inside and be a pet for the kids and family. My biggest fear was having a dog with so much drive that I would need to constantly watch it around the house and kids. Part of the reason I chose the Vizsla breed over other hunting breeds. I am more then pleased with what I got in my dog. I have friends with Vizslas that came from more intense blood lines with heavy field trial lineage. I love the way they hunt. BUT there are trade off's that I would not like so much in my dog.


----------



## KSVizsla (Jul 22, 2012)

That is exactly what I am looking for zigzag. Do you think that constant drive is more if a result of the training and trials with the specific dog more than the bloodline?


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I really don't have enough experince around these competitive events and breeders to answer your question. I heard from several breeders that also compet there dogs in AKC That High drive is what they want to see. I was told by breeder that you can train the drive down but you can't train drive into the dog. While that sounds great. If your a pro trainer and have the time and equipment to train your dog with that kinda of intensity. I look at like why not try and buy the dog that fits your lifestyle that will take well to the environment and training you have at your disposal. That said its always a crap shoot.


----------



## KSVizsla (Jul 22, 2012)

I hear you about the crap shoot... just trying to better my odds. Thanks fir your thoughts.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How many of the dogs your looking at are great with kids?
This is going to have to be high on your list of priority's.
If any of them are repeat breeding, how is the first litter doing?


----------



## KSVizsla (Jul 22, 2012)

Both breeders have kids one gas a lit younger kids like mine. The one with the younger kids have never had a litter together. The other this will be there 3rd litter. Siblings are doing good but not sure if they are in families with kids I would assume but will have to ask.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok repeat breeding. Now your onto somthing, this should better your odds tremendously. I'm no expert but I would think your on the right track with that. I read your other post and want to commend you for your due diligence I think your gonna find yourself a great dog for you and your family.


----------



## KSVizsla (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks zigzag. I have been on a mission since this past Saturday. I have probably spent 30 hours talking on the phone with breeders/owners, on the computer doing research and chating. We met in person with one breeder on Saturday and we are headed to two more this Sunday. It has been a fun ride. I am on chapter two reading versatile Vizslas to my kids for a bedtime story.


----------

